# Wanted: Tw assault cannon turret



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, im in need of the twin linked assult cannon and turret for a land raider crusader/redemmer, as im in the process of rebuilding my LRC for my knights, but the assult cannons have had it (looks like they took a direct melta hit....lol)
I do need these rather urgently in order to have the model ready for a tourny in a month, so if anybody has one, give a shout, and let me know what you want cash/trade wise.
Due to needing it quickly, i prefer UK only for quickness

many thanks

Fynn


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have the turret parts and ravenwing twin assault cannons in stock at the moment, the LRC assault cannons are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers B&K, but i ended up ordering the full crussader upgrade pack from GW, so gona rebuild the crussader as a redemmer, as there was other damage to the model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no worries, glad you got sorted.


----------

